# NGD: A rare 'Bird



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

A little over a year ago, I traded away my 2010 Hummingbird Standard in an ill-fated deal for a Gretsch that didn't work out for me. Ever since, I've pined for another one. Like many here, I check the local Kijiji/Craigslist classifieds regularly and this one popped up. It is a 2006 '60s Hummingbird, which appears to be a precursor to the True Vintage line, if my Google research is accurate.

Anyway, I love the cherry burst on this one even more than the sort of honey burst finish on the Standard. When I checked it out, it had that thumpy Gibson bass and a sweet, warm sound characteristic of the good Hummingbirds I've played. It's sort of a surround-sound effect with this guitar as opposed to the more twangy, midrange punch of my J-45. Anyway, I love it, so far. Of course, as with all new (to me) guitars, it'll be getting a visit with the luthier to be set up to my liking. But yes, I am stoked!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Love those hummingbirds! Too bad they didn't have them with a wider neck to fit me. 

I did order a Hummingbird pickguard for my Alvarez, just for looks. Enjoy your new "bird".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

DUde where’s my hummingbird!!! Hahaha


Congrats


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

sambonee said:


> DUde where’s my hummingbird!!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> Congrats


Gotta get one. 


Steadfastly said:


> Love those hummingbirds! Too bad they didn't have them with a wider neck to fit me.
> 
> I did order a Hummingbird pickguard for my Alvarez, just for looks. Enjoy your new "bird".


Thanks. I’m happy this one also has a slightly more substantial neck than the HB Standard I used to have. A little bonus. It’s not as chunky as my J-45 TV, but it still feels good. 



Wardo said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! I just finished playing the shit out of it for the past hour. Time to get back to it.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

jdto said:


> A little over a year ago, I traded away my 2010 Hummingbird Standard in an ill-fated deal for a Gretsch that didn't work out for me. Ever since, I've pined for another one. Like many here, I check the local Kijiji/Craigslist classifieds regularly and this one popped up. It is a 2006 '60s Hummingbird, which appears to be a precursor to the True Vintage line, if my Google research is accurate.
> 
> Anyway, I love the cherry burst on this one even more than the sort of honey burst finish on the Standard. When I checked it out, it had that thumpy Gibson bass and a sweet, warm sound characteristic of the good Hummingbirds I've played. It's sort of a surround-sound effect with this guitar as opposed to the more twangy, midrange punch of my J-45. Anyway, I love it, so far. Of course, as with all new (to me) guitars, it'll be getting a visit with the luthier to be set up to my liking. But yes, I am stoked!
> 
> ...


That is Nice!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yup ! Great guitar ! 
Unfortunately, neck too thin for me... :-(


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mawmow said:


> Yup ! Great guitar !
> Unfortunately, neck too thin for me... :-(


All of them? This one is fairly substantial.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Too bad they didn't have them with a wider neck to fit me.





mawmow said:


> Unfortunately, neck too thin for me...


Is there some kind of epidemic? Could be the cost is relative to the neck dimensions?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LanceT said:


> Is there some kind of epidemic? Could be the cost is relative to the neck dimensions?


In fairness, some Hummingbird Standards have fairly slim necks front to back. 

I can't imagine it's the nut width, which is wider than their electrics and less than one mm under 1.75", which is common on many acoustics. The shape of the neck profile, however, can make or break it for me, so I get that part.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Love those hummingbirds! Too bad they didn't have them with a wider neck to fit me.
> 
> I did order a Hummingbird pickguard for my Alvarez, just for looks. Enjoy your new "bird".


Pretty sure that there's nobody left on the forum that isn't aware of your fat finger problem.... Is it really necessary to bring it up in every other thread?

IMPORTANT PART! Happy NGD, those are always the best kinda days


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

so nice! now I want one...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, I've wanted one of those for a while now.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

LanceT said:


> Is there some kind of epidemic? Could be the cost is relative to the neck dimensions?


Nothing to do with the cost... I was not clear enough, even misleading while talking about thin neck : the thickness the whole neck does not really matter to me.

In fact, 1,75" nut width is quite my lower limit, not lower than 1,725" on Gibsons anyhow (1 5/8" prohibited for me).


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice guitar. I was lucky enough to play a '74 at an open jam 2 years ago. Your description of warm and sweet sounding fits perfectly for those ones. Unfortunately they are not a good fit for my rather thin......wait for it....wait for it....

Wallet!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sweet guitar, @jdto . One of the nicer bursts I've seen on a Hummingbird. 

As for necks, I'm pretty flexible. But my preference is now chunkier R9-like necks with a scale of 24.75. As I've been saying for decades, it's all about the girth and not the length.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Sweet guitar, @jdto . One of the nicer bursts I've seen on a Hummingbird.
> 
> As for necks, I'm pretty flexible. But my preference is now chunkier R9-like necks with a scale of 24.75. As I've been saying for decades, it's all about the girth and not the length.


Thanks. I really like the burst on this one and it sounds as good as it looks, too. 

I, too, like fatter necks like on the R9, although I’ve been doing alright with the slightly slimmer one on my Strat, too. I also really like the PRS Pattern Vintage on my McCarty 594.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jdto said:


> Thanks. I really like the burst on this one and it sounds as good as it looks, too.
> 
> I, too, like fatter necks like on the R9, although I’ve been doing alright with the slightly slimmer one on my Strat, too. I also really like the PRS Pattern Vintage on my McCarty 594.


So far, I've been lucky with PRS.  Haven't found anything that coaxed the plastic outa my wallet. 

The only necks I've been OK with have been on a Santana SE, which I didn't like some features on, and a recent purpleburst SE that was just ugly. If I were to play a nice PRS with a neck, features and aesthetics I liked, I'd be in trouble in my latest "yea, I got everything I need" phase.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> So far, I've been lucky with PRS.  Haven't found anything that coaxed the plastic outa my wallet.
> 
> The only necks I've been OK with have been on a Santana SE, which I didn't like some features on, and a recent purpleburst SE that was just ugly. If I were to play a nice PRS with a neck, features and aesthetics I liked, I'd be in trouble in my latest "yea, I got everything I need" phase.


If you like LPs, the McCarty 594 is pretty awesome. I get a big grin every time I play mine.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jdto said:


> If you like LPs, the McCarty 594 is pretty awesome. I get a big grin every time I play mine.


You're NOT helping!!!!!!


----------

